# So bad that its good



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

I'm surprised to see the *Portsmouth Sinfonia *not mentioned here (doing a quick search).

Perhaps the Ed Wood of orchestras, this group started in the early 70s. They were made up of either non-musicians or musicians playing on instruments they had not played before. They then attempt to play classical music, doing their best to follow the score as faithfully as they can. The result is so horrific that it is hilarious. (Brian Eno plays clarinet!)

A few of their best (worst):

Strauss: The opening of Thus Spake Zarathustra


Tchaikovsky: Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies 


Grieg: In the Hall of the Mountain King


Classical Muddley (modeled on Hooked On Classics LOL)

Don't listen to this while eating. You might choke!


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, I don't know an awful lot about the worst howlers, but this was listed in related videos...






The bit where she tries to sing those famous staccato high notes is my favourite. I laughed out loud.

Edit: Looks like I've stumbled upon a hidden gem. Jenkins really showcases her beautiful German diction in this one.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Il Seraglio said:


> Edit: Looks like I've stumbled upon a hidden gem. Jenkins really showcases her beautiful German diction in this one.


What is worse, she was serious!


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a big fan!


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Earthling said:


> What is worse, she was serious!


Oops, sorry I posted the same link twice there... fixed now. The second link is Bach, her German is actually much better with the Mozart, lol.


----------

